# Marshall Class 5 Rattle issue



## CAMARO68 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Guys I just purchased a marshall class 5 today. I bought it used and it is only a few months old. I wasn't sure if it was going to the new generation one with all the bugs fixed but it has the first gen backing on it and it has the rattle I have read about. What is the proper way to fix it? I have read things like it's the amp chassis vibrating and needs to have foam on something put around it. Or that you need to put foam on the screws holding the chassis in place. I think from the sound of it that it sounds almost more like the tube making the noise or rattle but this is my first tube amp so I am not 100% sure. I have read some things where people changed to better quality tubes and that fixed it but some it didn't. I am going to take it apart soon and have a look but any more light that can be shed on this would be awesome


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Check out this thread:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/amps-c...e-problem-fix.html?highlight=marshall+class+5


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

On the one I had it was all about the tubes. Old school preamp tubes didn't rattle, the ones that came with the amp and a few other new tubes did.

TG


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

*class 5 rattle*

There are some other things to do to stop the rattling Class 5.
There is a metal shield inside the chassis that is supposed to be a heat shield but it doesn't shield much.It rattles and should be removed.Also the transformer wires rattle against the chassis and need to be bundled properly and tie-wrapped.
The wires and the heat shield are the source of the majority of the rattles and if you take them back to the store where you bought them,Marshall has a tech sheet that details the fixes.


----------



## CAMARO68 (Feb 24, 2006)

OK thanks I checked out the PDF file that marshall has on the problem and it says check all wiring to make sure it's tight and not touching anything it shouldn't an also remove the heat shield which I will do when I take it apart and see if that fixes it.


----------

